# Teacup Malt in NJ area



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

One of my husband's co workers has been talking to him about her son's Maltese. Her son wants to get rid of the dog because he hasn't been getting along with their baby. The wife (and I assume him too) is attached to the dog and this has been hard on them. I posted about this dog on the AMR site but after a while it seemed that the family decided to keep the dog so I haven't brought it up again. Today John's co worker talked to him about the dog again. 
I want this dog but am not sure if we will be able to keep him. I really want to but I will have to see if it works out. Also John's co worker is thinking about taking the little dog in. So here's how this can work. Either the family decides to keep the dog (this is unlikely), John's co worker takes the dog, John and I take the dog, or one of you takes the dog lol. 
Ok here's the history of this dog. Obviously he is jealous and doesn't seem to get along with children so whoever takes the dog should not have any children. I am hoping that his jealousy does not extend to other dogs too because we won't keep him if he bullies Fantasia around (Fantasia is gentle and not dominate when it comes to other dogs, in fact she is scared of other dogs). So I do not know if he gets along with other dogs. He is an intact male and hopefully will be neutered soon. If he is not, then it would be up to whoever takes him to get him neutered. He is about 2-3 years old (I would have to check with the owners with this). This dog does mark and needs to be trained not to. He goes outside and is good about it if you take him out often enough. He is also a tea cup Maltese and only weighs 4lbs. (half of Fantasia's weight!). 
John and I defiantly can't take him until after the holidays because we are going to my brothers and they have two babies (almost 3 and almost 1). It would also be a pain and almost impossible to take two dogs on this trip with us. I would take him in a heartbeat (today) if I had a choice in the matter but I can't. 
So I guess I am posting this to get a feel of about how many people would be interested in taking him in. 
Oh he lives in South Jersey so you would have to come to Jersey or live close by to get him. Please let me know if anyone is interested. 
If John and I take him it wouldn't be until after the holidays and if he didn't end up getting along with Fantasia, it would be temporary until we could find him a new home.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Where in south jersey??? i live in south jersey! Because the dog is so small... was the dog tested for liver function? Where did they get this dog from? If i dont take him.. i know people that will... Kodie's family would! If they are near by maybe I can see the dog? Ohhh... why did they wait so long with neutering? Ohh... (sorry for all the questions..haha) Does he have retained puppy teeth?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Small doesn't necessarily mean liver problems. There are larger maltese with liver problems. In my humble opinion, 4 lbs is not that small at all. Two of mine are only 3 lbs and my largest is 4.5 lbs. So to me, there is nothing to worry about as 4 lbs.

Marking could be an annoying habit to break. Often, it does not stop even after neteuring. I really hope this little guy finds a home. He deserves it!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Kodie, I really wish I knew the answers to your questions. I am going to have to say no. LOL They have not had any work done on this dog to my knowledge. I think he is up to date with all his shots but will have to ask the owners for the vet records to be sure. Like I said before, I really want this dog and am only "feeling" out other options just in case it doesn't work out. He really does deserve a good home and I know if you took him you could give that to him.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh and also, they didn't neuter him because it was $300 and they couldn't afford it. I am looking for low cost spay and neuter places in NJ that will do it for cheap no questions asked. They got the dog through a breeder (I assume a backyard breeder but I can't be sure) so they can't get the low cost neuter because he is a rescue because he technicaly isn't a rescue dog. Also they don't get help such as medicade and food stamps so they aren't really considered "low income".


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 9 2004, 06:48 PM
> *Small doesn't necessarily mean liver problems.  There are larger maltese with liver problems.  In my humble opinion, 4 lbs is not that small at all.  Two of mine are only 3 lbs and my largest is 4.5 lbs.  So to me, there is nothing to worry about as 4 lbs.
> 
> Marking could be an annoying habit to break.  Often, it does not stop even after neteuring.  I really hope this little guy finds a home.  He deserves it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21769*


[/QUOTE]
I understand that. I only ask because its good to know about the dog.. and a lot of the time when a dog is that little... they have MVD. I just know its very common so thats why i asked. I know even a big lab can have a liver prob. It isnt good to ask about the history of the dog? I thought you're supposed to do that when getting a new dog?!???? 


FannyMay... you are taking the dog? Well if you do... belly bands have helped with Kodie.. plus he is finally neutered... but that seemed to only help his humping.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Well we MIGHT take the dog. I wanted to post on here and see if I got anyone else that might take him if I can't. I really, really want him but Fantasia comes first and with his agressave behavior toward the baby, I am not sure if we could keep him. Besides we can't take him till after the holidays because we are going to NC where there are two babies. 
John and I are a young couple and one day hope to have a baby. If we have a baby in his lifetime it would be the same thing all over again. Although I would hope that I could train the dog not to attack a baby, it might not work out that way. I would hate to take him in and then have to give him up again in the future. That's why I am checking here to see who would take him. 
I will keep you posted about the whole thing. We will be leaving for NC on the 24th and coming back around the 3rd or 4th. I have to get a tooth pulled on the 5th so if we take the dog we can pick him up around the 6th of January. 
I will keep in contact with the family and get all the info that you asked about. About how much is it for a liver test?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

depends where you go for the price... I have lots of tests done for Kodie and they were done at all types of places... from a specialist hospital to a university... so it varies but its not alot of money... I think JMM can give you a better estimate at a local vet.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

OMg I hope this little guy gets a new home. My boyfriends mom has a yorkie and she lives in NJ...if you cant find a home then you can contact me as I know very GOOD pet owners in NJ that would love to give him a forever home (I am also part of a yorkie forum). You can email me at [email protected]. My boyfriends mom is a complete dog lover and takes wonderful care of her animals. I would offer to give him a home but we are on our 3rd  lol, I cant get enoiugh of them and would LOVE to see this little guy have the BEST rest of his life. Please let me know if I can help!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you BrookeB676. Please don't get impatient with me, this will take a while. Don't expect anything till after the holidays as we are going away for the holidays and I still have not been contacted by the owners (they have my number and are suppose to call me). Also I will be really strict with who gets him. As everyone says, he deserves a good home. I would like to do a home check, get vet references, and so on just like if he was being adopted through a rescue or a pound.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 11 2004, 02:20 PM
> *Thank you BrookeB676.  Please don't get impatient with me, this will take a while.  Don't expect anything till after the holidays as we are going away for the holidays and I still have not been contacted by the owners (they have my number and are suppose to call me).  Also I will be really strict with who gets him.  As everyone says, he deserves a good home.  I would like to do a home check, get vet references, and so on just like if he was being adopted through a rescue or a pound.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22161*


[/QUOTE]

I could understand why. He needs to be placed in a forever home where he can be loved and well taken care of forever. Are you taking him in the mean time from this family or are they keeping him until after the holidays?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

We can not take him until after the holidays because we are going from NJ to NC for a week and a half. My brother has two babies and this dog doesn't have a good history with babies so he can't come. I have not heard from the family but hope that they will keep him for just a little longer until we can find him a home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi, can you get these people to donate this little guy to a rescue group? They could get him into a foster home asap which would be the best thing for the family, especially since he's not good with the child.

It sounds like he has some serious behavioral issues (marking and aggression). Getting him into an experienced rescue/foster situation would be his best chance at a new life. These people are best able to deal with his issues and retrain him, if possible, although an unneutered 3 year old may continue to mark. I'm afraid if he goes to the wrong people his situation will not improve and he may not work out in this situation. A reputable rescue group would be careful careful to place him in the situation where he'd be most likely to do well. Dogs are very carefully evaluated before placing.

If you need the names of some good rescue groups to suggest to these people, email me privately. I would love to see this story have a happy ending.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 9 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Oh and also, they didn't neuter him because it was $300 and they couldn't afford it.  I am looking for low cost spay and neuter places in NJ that will do it for cheap no questions asked.  They got the dog through a breeder (I assume a backyard breeder but I can't be sure) so they can't get the low cost neuter because he is a rescue because he technicaly isn't a rescue dog.  Also they don't get help such as medicade and food stamps so they aren't really considered "low income".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21783*


[/QUOTE]


i live in westchester county which is 20 miles from nyc i would take him ill put him on my pet insurance and ill get him neutered


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you everyone who showed interest in this dog. For now I am just going to say that this dog is spoken for. After the holidays when John and I take him in, if he does not work out (if he is too much to handle for Fantasia) then I will contact everyone privatly and make arangements for you all to fill out applications and make sure that we get a chance to meet up so there can be a home visit and also see if this little guy gets along with your other dogs (or anyother pets you may have). 
The family doesn't want to go with rescue right now but if it doesn't work out with anyone that showed interest then I am going to try and talk the family into rescue. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like plan, Jodi! I'm sure you will make this story have a happy ending! Keep us posted.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

After we got back from vacation we found out that the dog is living with his "grandmother". The owner's mom took him in and got him fixed up. I don't know if she go thim neutered yet but she got him groomed and the owner's wife saw how cute he was and wanted him back lol. She is the one that didn't want to get rid of him to begin with. 
Anyway I am still hoping she will give him to us but it doesn't look that way. She is retiring soon and will be traveling alot with her husband. They travel alot as it is but they plan ot travel more now that they are retiring. 
She wants to keep the dog till the grandchildren get older and then hopes to give him back to them. If this works then I say great! I really hate to see him moved around so much and would love for him to stay with his family. 
I just wanted to update everyone.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Another update. The owner's mother now has this dog. He has been doing well. I always get updated on his progress. She actually comes to this forum sometimes to check information. She looked here when she was deciding on food for him and other things I can’t remember now. She started pad training him but since he lifts his leg it doesn't go on the pad lol. So she got him a tray with sides but it still doesn't help. She takes him outside now. She likes it that way better anyway. 
I am glad that he is doing well in his new home. Thanks again everyone for the great response.


----------

